# Bike fork mounts for transportation diy



## Levo-Lon (28 Oct 2019)

When transporting 2 bikes in my small doblo van its a bit tight with 29 ers with the front wheels on.

So plan is to make a wheel out fork clamp so they are secured securely.

Im thinking 15mm internal pipe dia cut to 110mm and brackets to hold the pipes then fix to wood blocks and then the van floor.
Easy so far but i want to make them detachable so i have a clear van loading area when not moving the bikes.
What i dont want is a 15 minute dismantling session as im not noted for my patience 
Anyone done this or can you suggest a solution?
Idealy forks to rear for ease of loading..

I dont mind buying a kit but not found owt suitable yet


----------



## sheddy (28 Oct 2019)

Can you use an additional quick release axle somehow ?


----------



## fossyant (28 Oct 2019)

What about mounting on a frame, like a H shape. Front part to take mounts, middle of H to support another cross member that sits under the wheels.


----------



## Levo-Lon (28 Oct 2019)

sheddy said:


> Can you use an additional quick release axle somehow ?



Maybe an option





fossyant said:


> What about mounting on a frame, like a H shape. Front part to take mounts, middle of H to support another cross member that sits under the wheels.



That idea may be a good start, as i might be able to use the boarded wheel arches.
Though it will all depend on length needed. Steel baulkhead takes up space so it does limit me. Bloody long these slack 29ers


----------



## Levo-Lon (28 Oct 2019)

Having just had a look i think a length of 4x2 with the ends angle cut so it locks into the rear of the boarded arches.


Then build the fork clamps with wood and just drill a 15mm hole for the axle.
Handlebars may be the problem? 
I may need to think that one out.. 
I can then lift the axle frame out if needed.


----------



## fossyant (28 Oct 2019)

Mount the 'axel holder' at an angle so the bars/forks are at a slight angle and they clear each other ?


----------



## Phaeton (28 Oct 2019)

Buy a couple of front hubs like these if they are suitable https://www.wiggle.co.uk/shimano-hb-m3050-front-disc-hub/ mount these onto the wood with some exhaust clamps


----------



## Yellow Saddle (28 Oct 2019)

Are the forks on those bikes through-axle or QR?
If QR, then this type of thing will work nicely.


----------



## Levo-Lon (28 Oct 2019)

Yellow Saddle said:


> Are the forks on those bikes through-axle or QR?
> If QR, then this type of thing will work nicely.
> View attachment 490924


Through axle 15mm x110


----------



## Milkfloat (28 Oct 2019)

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QPQeCqre8pI


----------



## Levo-Lon (2 Nov 2019)

As it turns out i dont need anything making. 
Pop the wheel out of one bike put in rear wheel first and its sits perfectly stable against my wheelarch and bulkhead and the bungee hook holds it. 
Other bike simply fits in front wheel first as it always has with a bungee securing it. 

So i now have a nice bit of treated 4x2 to find a use for


----------



## Phaeton (3 Nov 2019)

meta lon said:


> So i now have a nice bit of treated 4x2 to find a use for


Maybe you will get somebody canvassing for the wrong party knock on your door


----------



## crossfire (3 Nov 2019)

talking a problem over with friends often enables one to "think outside the box" and a solution will present itself


----------

